# Worrying? nurses repeat blood pressure when high.



## 743

starting about a year ago i started getting high blood pressure often. i had a ekg (somthing like that). and I'm getting it more and more often. the nurses just do it again and sometimes a third time until it's not to high.

is this ok?

I'm thinking of not letting them do it more then once next time.


----------



## 2thFairy

I normally have low blood pressure, sometimes too low.  Whenever I was in a flare, my blood pressure would rise and I also had nurses do repeat blood pressure checks on me. 

It doesn't harm you to have it checked more than once.  If they need to do it, let them do it.


----------



## 743

even if they ignore the first one?


----------



## LNS87

I work as an RN, and if we get a high or low reading, we often recheck it one or two more times to make sure it is accurate.  There are a number of factors that can affect it even little things like how you are laying in bed or if you talk while we are taking your BP.


----------



## 743

that's why i didn't post this until now  but it started happening practically every time. and sometimes doesn't go down after two or three tries and stays high.


----------



## MrsDay

I know sometimes if they use a machine the first time and it gives a high reading, then they do it manually. I've had this happen often too, and they know since I have no history of high blood pressure that it could be a weird thing with the machine. Usually mine goes down when they take it the second time. If yours does stay high after 3 times, they probably take note of that, and will address it if necessary


----------



## scottsma

I agree with Mrs.Day. I have been on B.P. meds for about 15 yrs.I have it checked at the clinic every 6mnths and its usually done twice.I also have a machine at home and check my BP myself weekly and I do it twice.If it gets scarily high,then I would make an appointment with the clinic.Everyone should know what is "normal" for them.


----------



## Axelfl3333

You could just be having white coat syndrome probably the best way to check your blood pressure is to wear a monitor and it checks automatically a few times a day,that way you don,t get frustrated,angry with the person doing your b.p


----------



## 743

i don't think so. i have it don often and I'm used to it and pretty relaxed.


----------



## Jennifer

What have your high BP readings been? Do you have a BP monitor at home? If not I highly suggest getting one and keeping a BP diary. Take it at least twice a day (also take it if you feel your heart racing for no reason while sitting) for at least a week and see your regular doctor about possibly being treated for Hypertension.

 My husband has hypertension and has to take medication for it and now gets normal readings both at home and at the doctor's office. Also be sure to bring your own monitor to your doctor appointment so you can compare your readings to theirs to make sure that neither of your have a faulty monitor. 

While it's common to repeat a BP reading if it's really high or low, if this is done on a constant basis then you may have another underlying health condition like hypertension which can be treated.

Your doctor may have you do a stress test/Echocardiogram (generally requires a referral to a cardiologist) as well to make sure your heart is functioning properly and doesn't have any existing damage.


----------



## xmdmom

Jennifer gave excellent advice about getting a home bp monitor and checking it's accuracy at the doctor's office.


----------



## 743

I think I'll pay more attention to the numbers next time (now that i knew what is normal). if they do it more then once I'll make sure they knew that it's been happening often.


----------



## Lisa

When you say they repeat it, is it right away or do they wait a few minutes in between? Taking pressure immediately can mess with the results....Also, do they check the other arm or the same one?


----------



## 743

1. right away.
2. some and some.

they always tell me to put my whole hand on the desk and relax.


----------



## vonfunk

I constantly get my blood pressure rechecked by nurses. I've got ridiculously average blood pressure, it remains fairly constant even when I'm in the ER convulsing with pain. Because I'm a tubby guy conventional wisdom means it should be higher, as such they generally run it at least twice when I first see any medical practitioner.


----------



## FullM3lt

White coat syndrome? I have had elevated BP levels for almost every doctors appointment in the last few years. It's just nerves...last time I had a really cute nurse that I felt comfortable with for some reason and my bp was 98/70.



In before comments about my blood rushing somewhere else...LOL

I had to do it.


----------

